

How I Hire: I Don't Care Where You Went to School - mathattack
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130924104721-205519992-how-i-hire-i-don-t-care-where-you-went-to-school

======
RickyShaww
All those craps are indeed not essential on how a person works. It's the
passion and eagerness to work and the perseverance to excel is all that
matters.

